# Will the G17 have a 1" sensor?



## powershot2012 (Jul 28, 2014)

Had heard the G17 will have 1" sensor with 24-200mm lens:

Canon G17 Rumored Specification

24-200mm f/1.4-2.0 lens
New 1″ Sensor
all magnesium body with comfortable grip
DIGIC 6

Is this legit?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2014)

Probably not.

The G1X series is supposed to be the crossover larger sensor P&S, also that lens speed is very fast, it would make the lens much bigger than the 140mm f2.8 on the G16, so a substantially bigger camera.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't see Canon coming out with the S130 and G17 and having an outdated 1/1.7" sensor when Sony, Panasonic, etc are pushing forward with bigger sensors.



privatebydesign said:


> Probably not.
> 
> The G1X series is supposed to be the crossover larger sensor P&S, also that lens speed is very fast, it would make the lens much bigger than the 140mm f2.8 on the G16, so a substantially bigger camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2014)

powershot2012 said:


> I can't see Canon coming out with the S130 and G17 and having an outdated 1/1.7" sensor when Sony, Panasonic, etc are pushing forward with bigger sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not? Canon play by their own tune. Sony are churning out different cameras in the hope that a couple actually sell, FF mirrorless, fixed lenses on FF cameras, three FF versions of their A7 while they lose more money than their core insurance business can support; meanwhile Panasonic are playing the out video feature game, but both are throwing huge amounts of money into a market that is in a terminal death spiral. P&S's are not the cash cow they were just a few short years ago.


The two main selling feature points of P&S's is size and price, now phones take basically the same pictures for "free", which kills price, size is it, it seems to me Canon are happy with their camera sizes.


----------



## rs (Jul 28, 2014)

That's a pretty neat wish list. However, if true, the lens would be big. It would physically be a 8.9 to 74mm lens, and with the f2.0 aperture at the long end, a 37mm entrance pupil. If that directly translates to the front element size, nothing too massive for a superzoom category camera. That is until you factor in the wide angle (84 degrees) at f1.4, that front element will be big. Possibly much bigger than 37mm.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sony is hoping a couple if there cameras will sell???

The RX100 I, II, and III, have cannibalized S120, G17, and G1X II sales.

When is Canon going to produce a competitive model???




privatebydesign said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see Canon coming out with the S130 and G17 and having an outdated 1/1.7" sensor when Sony, Panasonic, etc are pushing forward with bigger sensors.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2014)

powershot2012 said:


> Sony is hoping a couple if there cameras will sell???
> 
> The RX100 I, II, and III, have cannibalized S120, G17, and G1X II sales.
> 
> When is Canon going to produce a competitive model???



OR, when is Sony going to make a camera that doesn't cost the Sony corporation a fortune? Besides, do you have actual true sales figures for all those models?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2014)

It would not be a G17, if it had a 1 in sensor. If you want a large sensor P&S, get a G1X II.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah but that needs a modern sensor as the RX100 III still outperforms it even with the G1X II having a larger sensor.

Come on Canon!



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It would not be a G17, if it had a 1 in sensor. If you want a large sensor P&S, get a G1X II.


----------



## crashpc (Jul 28, 2014)

It outperforms Canon only in certain aspects. Not all. Not generally better cam.
I believe G series must be small and cheaper, so if they make G17, it will propably have smaller sensor than 1".


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 29, 2014)

You are thinking they will just go with a faster lens on the G17.

It sure would be nice to have a larger sensor in the G17 or even S130 to better go up against the RX100 series.




crashpc said:


> It outperforms Canon only in certain aspects. Not all. Not generally better cam.
> I believe G series must be small and cheaper, so if they make G17, it will propably have smaller sensor than 1".


----------



## CanNotYet (Jul 30, 2014)

I am thinking that if they indeed go with a larger sensor, it will be something like the 2/3 one that Fuji has. Also, it seems Canon finally has something groundbreaking in the sensor departement. It will be announced on Photokina as far as I understand. 7DII is the first one out, but that technology will eventually trickle down to the PowerShots.


----------



## drmonkey (Jul 30, 2014)

No way in a million years. G16 sensor is brand new Sony sensor and it will get reused in G17 like Canon does reusing the same sensor. F1.4 lens would be too big and expensive no way. Maybe F1.4 with small sensor.


----------



## CanNotYet (Jul 30, 2014)

drmonkey said:


> G16 sensor is brand new Sony sensor


This I find hard to believe. Canon is making their own sensors. Why would they use a Sony sensor in this model only?


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 22, 2014)

powershot2012 said:


> Had heard the G17 will have 1" sensor with 24-200mm lens:
> 
> Canon G17 Rumored Specification
> 
> ...



Yes, it can be true.
Same sensor as G7X (1" from sony) with bigger range but still "compact" body (unlike RX10/FZ1000).
Maybe something like Olympus Stylus One.


----------



## CanNotYet (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I would settle for a "G5X", with a G16 body, sensor and lens from G7X, but with a hybrid viewfinder like the Fuji X20. Add a fixed touch screen and eye sensor to shut it off when using the viewfinder. Keep WiFi and G16 handling. Now that would be a great camera.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jun 18, 2015)

Any updates on the G17?


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2015)

I own a G12. At the time I bought, it was probably the best small camera you could buy that wasn't a DSLR.
It was a handy walkaround camera that produced reasonably good photos. I know alot of photographers who had it as a back up camera. It wasn't cheap and the viewfinder is a joke on it.
Canon missed a complete trick with it. It didn't go more high end (EVF, Classic Design, Fast Glass) or get more compact (which I think the market really was).
Canon may as well give up now because I don't think they can produce (or don't want to invest to produce) a compact that will be better than the Sony RX100 IV. 
It may have a 1" sensor but it won't have a good EVF, it may have a longer zoom but the glass won't be as good. It won't be able to fit in your pocket but take excellent photos at the same time.
It won't have 4K video and super slow motion.
I think it's sad they lost that ground.
Maybe they don't have the resources to innovate in every field they compete in.
Maybe they are right to focus on their core DSLR market.
I think they certainly have given up the ghost in the high end compact field and left it to Sony and Lumix.

Canon users will probably still buy the G17 as menu familiarity helps but it won't be a stunning leap forward ahead of Sony and Lumix.


----------



## Rams_eos (Aug 15, 2015)

I have an EOS M and it does not replace a good camera you can fit in a pocket. I had a G9 and G10 and was very happy with them.
I am looking forward to a G17 with a 1 in sensor. The G7x does not have the ergonomics I want and G3x is too bulky.
So G16 form is ideal for a second camera (I have a 6D).
And, Canon please please, keep a viewfinder, this is mandatory for action shot and restricted close vision.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there still suppose to be an August announcement for the G17?


----------



## ccchuck (Aug 23, 2015)

and please, I know this has been said a few zillion times by us out-of-date types, but please a viewfinder, so i can buy it.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 12, 2015)

Is the G17 still coming to market or been canceled by Canon?


----------

